# need advice on prop size



## strauser95 (Apr 24, 2012)

Alright I have a homemade glades skiff I have had for about 10years. Great lil boat its 14 long 4 ft wide and I am running a 20hp yami fourstroke, with jackplate. Love this setup it will run as skinny as I want. The problem is I loose grip in the turns still has stock prop on it. The boat weights around 200, I'm 200 and with my 4 year old it will hit 34 on gps. Speed is not the problem just want it to stop slipping in the corners I think power techs Srt4 4 blade would b good any advice on a prop and pitch would be awsome


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

need to lower the motor a little---- the prop is coming out of the water on the turn

I do not think a change in prop is going to help?


----------



## strauser95 (Apr 24, 2012)

I know but tryn not to I love how skinny it goes just tryn to help it out a little the stock prop is pretty beat up goto think a 4 blade would do a little bit


----------

